# Looking for 3BR Home with private pool to rent on North shore of Lake Chapala



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom house with a private pool located anywhere from Jocotopec to Chapala... or perhaps beyond if it has everything we need. 

We've been to lots of realtors in the area, and keep being shown places that don't fit what we're looking for. If anyone knows of a place fitting this description that is for rent or rent with option to buy, your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha (May 8, 2010)

*House in Villanova*

Call Maria in Guadalajara at 766 3708. she has a house for rent at Av. Manglar 159 Villanova.


----------



## cheri7 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for the response Marsha! And thanks to everyone else who responded to me as well. I really appreciate that I can post a simple message on this board and I get helping hands here in Ajijic. It makes a world of difference when you're so far from home!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to have you 'in the neighborhood' and enjoyed meeting you last week.


----------

